# Storm Damage from last night (picture heavy)



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 20, 2011)

We got hit pretty hard last night by the storm that ripped through Southern Illinois. It has not been confirmed yet but we believe it was a tornado. It sounded like a freight train comin! 

Here are some pics that I snapped. I also have a couple of videos that I will upload to youtube and put the links in here. 

The garage is our neighbors. We found insulation about 1/2 mile away and tin from the roof about 500yrds down in a ditch.

Luckily no one was hurt!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 20, 2011)

Man that is intense... I can't believe that pontoon and the sheet metal wrapped around the tree.

Glad to hear everyone was safe.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 20, 2011)

At least you still have your house. Glad to see that. I hope it all works out for you. This weather has been brutal for the past year. Good Luck.


----------



## redbug (Apr 20, 2011)

what part of the state? how far from marion? i wonder if my cabin has any damage


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 20, 2011)

About 45mins northwest of Marion.

Carbondale got some pretty strong winds and did a little bit of damage.


----------



## redbug (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks i remember that storm from a few years ago they had 100+ winds that did unreal damage to the area
glad no one was hurt


----------



## bulldog (Apr 20, 2011)

Sucks man. Glad you are alright.


----------



## arkansasnative (Apr 20, 2011)

glad yall are ok! we had some pretty rough weather last night too... 3 tornadoes in the area. spent most of the night in my neighbors basement wishing i had some food! lol


----------



## fish devil (Apr 20, 2011)

Some real scary stuff. Seems like we've been having crazy weather all over the US in the past few years.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 20, 2011)

This weather sucks! Glad to hear everyone is okay. We dodged the bullet (tornado) here in my area, but did get straight-line winds around 65-70 mph, and torrential rains. Got up this morning and scoped-out the roof finding I'd lost some shingles again. Thunderstorms forecast for the next few days here.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry to to hear and see all of that. Very glad to hear you guys are OK though


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Glad noone got hurt.

We got a new record amount of rain/hail yesterday. 1.88"


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad your okay!! Will send prayers for people of your area.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers guys. We got all of the tin from the neighbors roof picked up. We got all the insulation we could get picked up. 

I got a video of us flipping the pontoon boat back over but I can't get it to load on youtube. The other video is just a walk around of the damage done. The National Weather Service was supposed to come out to take a look and determine if it was a tornado or not, but they got caught up else where so they told us to shoot some video and they would get the footage from us and determine it from the video.

There is insulation on the power lines, up in the tops of trees...its just freaking everywhere!

Luckily my boat was inside the garage


----------



## jacobk (Apr 21, 2011)

Holy cow! I'm glad you guys are alright.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 21, 2011)

That is some crazy footage. Glad everyone is ok. It has been a rough few years for weather thats for sure!


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 21, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f5fmfhfM8o


----------



## fender66 (Apr 21, 2011)

That really sucks. Glad nobody was hurt.

It is amazing how the storm stacked all that tin neatly on the trailer though. :shock: 
Sorry...can't help myself sometimes. #-o


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Apr 22, 2011)

HaHa! I wish it would have already been stacked neatly on the trailer...It was a PITA trying to get it to all stay on there while loading more on top of it.


----------



## Oldgeek (Apr 22, 2011)

redbug said:


> thanks i remember that storm from a few years ago they had 100+ winds that did unreal damage to the area
> glad no one was hurt


Redbug,
I'm about 6 miles from Marion and things weren't nearly that bad here. 50mph wind for 10 minutes and a little small hail.


----------

